# New puppy: Hammer!



## Evan (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually, we've had him for a few weeks now, but I realized that after all the time I've spent lurking on these forums, I should probably log on and post a few pictures!

This is Hammer:




















These last couple of pictures were taken yesterday, right after his first full haircut. He'll be 15 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Hammer has beautiful coloring and looks so cute in his new haircut. I'm looking forward to hearing more about your cute little guy!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

cute on cute!!!!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he is sooo cute. Welcome to the forum. I love his color. What a beautiful puppy! Congratulations. Is he your first?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cute little guy! Welcome to the Forum. How have things been going for you and your family?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

COngratulations on your new baby!! ADORABLE!!! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the name, is there a story behind Hammer?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Wowie...Hammer is a cutie!

Welcome


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there a reason "Hammer" is with a screwdriver???? Love his coloring! He looks like butterscotch.

Alanna


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a lovely little fellow,with a great fur cut.Are you going to keep his fur short,it looks very good.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hammer is really cute


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome..what a sweetie pie! I would also like to know how you came up with the name???


----------



## Evan (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, lots of comments!

Yes, Hammer is our first dog. My wife and I have wanted a dog for several years now, but we had to wait until our living arrangements were more pet-friendly.

We love his colour too... it started out a lot lighter, but it's been darkening steadily since we got him. It's neat!

Things have been going pretty well so far. He's an awesome little guy! Housetraining is turning out to be a little more challenging than it seemed in the books, but we're managing.  We just met another family with a 4-month old Havanese who wakes them up 2-3 times a night to go out... so Hammer, who sleeps through the whole night most nights, is seeming pretty amazing right now!

He's named after Captain Hammer, a superhero from a musical. I know it's kind of a "big dog" name, but I think he's got the attitude for it. And it makes people chuckle when they ask what his name is, so that's good too. 

The screwdriver was out on the deck, and he grabbed it on his way back into the house from peeing one time. Obviously, "Hammer chewing on a screwdriver" was too perfect a picture to pass up! Although, really, I need to find a suitably chewy hammer for the ideal photo op.

And yes, we are planning to keep his fur short. It just seems so much easier! The full coats are beautiful, but I can't see us handling all that maintenance on top of all the training and playing and such. And the puppy cut is still pretty freaking cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, what a good looking guy.:canada::canada:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's so sweet! Welcome - it's Hammer Time!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Hammer is so cute! And I absolutely love the name! So different. His colors are gorgeous! Welcome!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He's gorgeous! Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

First thing I though of too was "It's Hammer Time"...cutie for sure!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

WOW sweet pup and nice clip too! Enjoy! Atticus 6months now, slept through the night too. The forum is great as it gives you good advise for your issues but also makes you appreciate all the issues other people are having that you don't! GRIN,tho watch out sometimes you don't have them till just after you read about em!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to you and Hammer, I love his coloring.



jessegirl said:


> He's so sweet! Welcome - it's Hammer Time!


As I was reading through the comments, I was just waiting for someone to do it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Evan and Hammer! Ditto to what everyone else has said regarding his coloring, name and cute factor! :biggrin1: Most often, we hear of them getting lighter in color. It will be fun seeing pictures as he grows and how/if his coloring changes.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

So adorable!!! Welcome to the forumn, can't wait for more pics of Hammer


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hammer is a cutie!!!! Looks like he is an active fellow.


----------



## NibbletsMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Awe! Hammer is so cute!! Thanks for sharing pics with us!


----------

